
Show HN: Slaask.com – A simple customer chat tool for Slack - slaask
https://slaask.com
======
conradk
The negativity in the background video is NOT good (ironic that I use a
negative sentence to say that).

Other than that, it looks nice. What about if multiple customers write in at
the same time though? Do they all speak into the Slack channel that you
create? That seems like it would be confusing, having all customer discussion
mixed together in one huge channel.

